

Twitter Bootstrap Code Clip Marketplace - bavidar
http://www.bootclipper.com

======
msurguy
Bootsnipp.com creator here... I really do not appreciate that somebody just
ripped off my idea completely, the layout, the thumbnails styles, etc.

Maybe you can change it up a little? There is also Foundation by Zurb that
does not have a site like bootsnipp, feel free to make that isntead =)

------
mcrittenden
See also: <http://bootsnipp.com/>

~~~
bavidar
Yeah this was built off bootsnipp idea. On bootsnipp you can't upload your own
code.

~~~
msurguy
Yes you can. This update was pushed a day ago. <http://bootsnipp.com/submit>

------
yvan
One great thing that you can add its a preview of the code.

~~~
bavidar
Thanks. Ill add that right now. Its my side project so I haven't had that much
time for it recently. Let me know if you would like to help.

